# Loken to return!



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

If you skip too 3:56 Dan Abnett says "Rumours of his demise have been greatly exagerated" :shok: Now i was pretty happy when he said this seeing as Loken is probably one of my favourite characters (Bar Horus Aximand).

What are you guys feelings on this? Should he remain dead?


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

MY GOD!!!!!
Ever since Galaxy in Flames I've beleived that Loken was dead but now that Dan Abnett says otherwise I'm bubbling with excitement. Wouldn't it be cool If he came back for the Battle at Terra and went with the Emperor to Horus's Battlebarge and dueled off against Ezekyle or Aximand!!!!!:yahoo:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, that would be awesome if Loken survived, he's only the best character in the series! (besides Torgaddon, but he died already =p) But yeah, I second Go Death Company, he should go on to fight on Ezekyle or Aximand...or better yet, fight Horus...but then he'd have to die....


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

LOKEN LIVES!!!! I knew it, I've been preaching his survival since Galaxy in Flames!

I am so happy about that


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Tbh I was hoping he stayed dead. He died like a martyr in the face of evil really.

Imagine the film 300, leonidas dies at the end after an epic fight against all odds but he dies well.

Then here comes the 300 part 2, and leonidas is alive again...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

This doesn't actually state he is alive calm down people!

Personally I believe he should stay dead, he was a great character but the whole point was that he died as a Luna Wolf fighting for the Emperor against Arch-Traitors, whats a better fate for an Astartes?

Bringing him back will just cheapen this sacrifice and be too cliche.

And besides its the Horus Heresy; a horrible time for the Imperium, bad things are supposed to happen to good people!


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Loken coming back would sadden and enrage me in equal amounts. He had an excellent ending (and yes he was my favourite heresy character thus far).

I hope that Abnett is above this, otherwise I'll be expecting Colm Corbec to stand up and say "hey, that hotshot round through the chest wasn't so bad"...


----------



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

how about the forming of the legion of the dammned? not a missing chapter, but in fact the loyalists killed at Isstvan... that way he is still killed off


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Legion of the Damned hail from the cursed 21st fouding, and are likely the remnants of the Fire Hawks Chapter, so no


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Personally i think Loken should stay dead but the other survivors (Like Nero Vipus) should live on due to the fact they never got a good death in my opinion.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

In one of the HH Novels (really can't face hunting through them all to find which one right now) it's stated that they saw a Dreadnought heading down into the lower levels of the city just before the end, carrying something; I'd always kind of hoped it was Loken's not-quite-dead body.

I think 'Dreadnought Loken' has a nice ring to it; I mean, he was pretty comprehensively messed up, so full recovery is a bit unlikely. Inter him in a Dread and team him up with Garro _et al_ for some serious payback's-a-bitch-motherf**kers fun...


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

WOOOOOO! I can't wait till the next book comes out! YAH!!


----------



## Blood For Khorne 45 (Aug 21, 2009)

Loken is back! I thought he was dead but dan Abnett has saved him!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I was really disappointed when Loken died. So now I'm hell excited to know he's gonna come back in another book. That'll be awesome.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG this is awful if Loken lives. He was a great character because he died for what he believed in. 
I will be very annoyed if they bring him back.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't say I see a way they can bring him back into the story without it being terrible or cheesy. 

At least this might mean they're actually going to push the story forward again now?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have to wonder if he was dead,but GW decided that they could make more money from the heresy series if he were to live on.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Don't know what to say to this now....

As think he was cool as any thing but him coming back can live it open to mess his character up................... or not (i hope)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well Abnett could simply mean he is in some HH books set BEFORE the HH but by the sounds of it Loken will make a return (Hopefully it wont be major)


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Vote for Dreadnought Loken. You know it makes sense...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Vote for Dreadnought Loken. You know it makes sense...


That it does, Also he could just come back with tons of Robotic Replacements! Since i see him and garo working together to start the inquisition. (First inquisitors maybe?)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ahh, so happy about this. I actually almost cried at the end of Galaxy in Flames when he bit the dust. Hopefully he comes back with some bionic repairs rather than in Dreadnought form, but to be honest I don't really mind that much either way. As long as he doesn't appear as an Obi-Wan style ghost or something...


----------



## Templar_Of_The_Night (Nov 22, 2008)

I think it would be great if he returned, I mean in all fairness the book never specifically said he died. Also note that there is an unknown character standing beside the Emperor in all the artworks (I think its the one set of Horus's ship but I cannot remember at this particular moment), since that character was never revealed it is entirely possible that they give it to Loken. He was after all created for the sole purpose for the books. Final note; personally I hated Lokens "death" for the sole purpose that death by orbital bombardment did not do him justice after such a good fight with Abbadon.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

not sure if I want him back or not....

it would seem very cheesy if he came back...and he had a good death,sure he was killed by a bombardment but he was left to die after a duel with abaddon....that sounds like something every good villain should do

but hell I loved Loken,and I nearly cried too when he died....and I agree with whoever it was that said to bring him back in dreadnought form...that would be baddass 

mixed feelings about this,I'm not sure what to make of it


BUT we do know for sure he's dead right now in the current 41st millenium


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

i cant help thinking dreadnought loken would yell "LOKEN SMASSSSSSH" each time it charges @[email protected]


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I always thought there would be survivours....be interesting to see what effect they have on the outcome of the heresy...


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

If Loken lives then i wouldnt be to happy he was a great character but he died a glorious death thats what a glorious lastvstand against traitors is all about .


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Can some tell me where it says he died....... because I don’t think it did?

Why not have him come back (only if abnett brings him back) if a cockroach can survive a nuke why not have some of the loyists survive a bombardment


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Why is everyone saying he died? technically they never said he did on galexy in flames, plus bringing him back as dreadnaught just doesnt suit me IMO. 

And Templar_Of_The_Night do you mean this picture http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Emperor_VS_Horus.jpg theres many men next to him


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It is implied he was killed though & Bringing him back would ruin the sacrifice that Loken made. He died as a Luna Wolf fighting Traitors to the Emperor, the most honourable death for an Astartes. Please BL dont cheapen and ruin this sacrifice by bringing him back in a terribly cheesey way. Aside from that this is the Horus Heresy a time where traitors run riot and honourable loyalists are slaughtered; Loken, Ferrus Manus, Thousands of Astartes, The Emperor himself... In my opinion how good would it be (if they HAD to bring Loken back) if Loken came back corrupted by Chaos, and re-joined Horus?!

He obviously has no Psychic ability or potential so therefore its logical to assume he has no part in the Grey Knights etc. If he was planned to have a role in the Grey Knights the authors would have put subtle hints in the HH books that Loken was Psychic.

Also Abnett hasnt explicity said Loken is returning, so stop jumping the gun people!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Also Abnett hasnt explicity said Loken is returning, so stop jumping the gun people!


"Will Loken ever make another apperance"

"Yes, rumours of his demise have been greatly exageratted"

I don't think it gets much clearer that he is alive and coming back:grin:


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

^ I agree :grin:

Personally I like the idea of Loken helping to start the Grey Knights. I mean somebody must have taught them how to fight like they do.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> "Will Loken ever make another apperance"
> 
> "Yes, rumours of his demise have been greatly exageratted"
> 
> I don't think it gets much clearer that he is alive and coming back:grin:


Thats a very good point, I guess i just selectively mis-heard, I just thought he said 'Rumours of his demise have been exaggerated'!

Shame though if he comes back. The whole series is a tradegy, and we as readers don't feel as though it is unless people die we actually care about. Eg. Loken.

But if he is to return, it better not be cheesey!!! or too cliche, which will be a challenge.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's really irritated me how Games Workshop has walked dangerously close to the realm of comic book resurrections lately-- people who die need to stay dead. Like Lysander, if you read Codex: Space Marines-- he should've just stayed dead. He could still have been in the Codex. Same goes for Loken-- he's a more interesting character dead, since he's someone readers cared about, and the whole fall of the Luna Wolves seems more tragic with his death. It also sort of makes the Istvaan massacre seem less bitter and treasonous if you have all the main characters just get up and walk away from it, rather than being brutally killed by their own brethren.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> It also sort of makes the Istvaan massacre seem less bitter and treasonous if you have all the main characters just get up and walk away from it, rather than being brutally killed by their own brethren.


I dunno, one guy walking away from the entire thing doesn't seem like "all the main characters" to me. If they brought back Toragaddan and that old fart that left on the Eisenstein as well as Nero Vipus and a bunch of other guys, _that_ would cheapen the deaths of the Luna Wolves. Think of this more as the resurrection of Captain America rather than having over a half dozen important characters come back to life like after the battle with Onslaught.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

i wanna know how he survived! he must have been insanely lucky
BoW- John


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

im so torn, id love to see loken back as he was such a great character, but...

he also become one of the heresy's greatest martyer's and itd be a shame to lose that.
i kind of loved the way the luna wolves loyalists died to the last man for the emperor...


----------

